# Large proportion of IBS patients are vitamin D deficient



## Arths (Jun 20, 2016)

https://www.sheffield.ac.uk/news/nr/most-ibs-sufferers-are-vitamind-deficient-1.535569

It's very interesting. Even 82% of IBS sufferers. I started to supplement vitamin D3 with 10 000 IU dose daily (Solgar http://www.solgar.com/SolgarProducts/Vitamin-D3-Cholecalciferol-10000-IU-Softgels.htm) and it's really helping. Maybe it's another "puzzle piece" to overcome this nightmare?
Is anyone have long term experience with vitamin D3?


----------



## tessamess67 (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a Vit D deficiency. I keep forgetting to take the vitamin. I wonder if it has an effect on the IBS-C? I will start mapping it out now. Had no idea! Also deficient in B12 and iron. Due to my weird eating habits trying to deal with this nightmare. I went vegan for 4 years and vegetarian before that and had no idea what I was doing. My caloric intake was below average, mostly to spare my intestines from pain. Too much fiber makes them stop! Vegetarian and Vegan for me was all homemade plant food. So there was a lot of fasting and stuff thrown in to give myself a break. Resulting in the deficiencies. Anyways..

I had B12 injections, and now I take the tablets. But the D, it's pills as well and I keep forgetting those. It was once a week. Ok, back on track.


----------

